# Chris Cornell (Soundgarden) passed away



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chris Cornell (Soundgarden) passed away at the age of only 52.
Although grunge is not really my thing, I though you all should know.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Alas, the lead singers/founders of grunge bands had short lifespans. I've resurrected The Strange Magic of: Soundgarden in tribute. He would want to be heard *LOUD!*


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this. Of the "Big Four" grunge bands of the early 90s, Eddie Vedder (Pearl Jam) is now the only lead singer still living. Kurt Cobain (Nirvana), Layne Staley (Alice In Chains) and now Chris Cornell (Soundgarden) have all left the stage...


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Rest in Peace.

Somehow this TMZ although may be trashy seems to get the news ahead of others:

5:34 AM PT -- TMZ has confirmed with police the family friend had to force his way into Cornell's room and found him with a band around his neck. We're told there was no blood, and police suspect suicide based on the scene.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Very sad....I was not a big Soundgarden fan, though I do like a selection of his songs, from them, his solo career and Audioslave. Grunge was huge in the 1990s when I was in middle school and high school, you know those formative years. So while I didn't listen a lot, his voice was there. RIP.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Chris Cornell's death has been ruled a suicide. He was 52 and on a seemingly successful tour.

In 1994, the same year as the band's great hit "Black Hole Sun," Soundgarden and their sidekick Artis the Spoonman treated my daughter to a first class private dinner at the Sheraton and took her for a major shopping trip at Tower Records. They were her favorite band. At the time, she was suffering from brain cancer.

I remember Chris and the whole group very fondly. They had just hit the big time - the really big time - and didn't seem to know quite what to do with it. But they spent an evening giving a little girl a great memory.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KenOC said:


> In 1994, the same year as the band's great hit "Black Hole Sun," Soundgarden and their sidekick Artis the Spoonman treated my daughter to a first class dinner and took her for a major shopping trip at Tower Records. They were her favorite band. At the time, she was suffering from brain cancer . . .they spent an evening giving a little girl a great memory.


Wow. That's how he needs to be remembered.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

KenOC said:


> In 1994, the same year as the band's great hit "Black Hole Sun," Soundgarden and their sidekick Artis the Spoonman treated my daughter to a first class private dinner at the Sheraton and took her for a major shopping trip at Tower Records. They were her favorite band. At the time, she was suffering from brain cancer.
> 
> I remember Chris and the whole group very fondly. They had just hit the big time - the really big time - and didn't seem to know quite what to do with it. But they spent an evening giving a little girl a great memory.


Thanks very much for the story. The general consensus seems to be that Cornell was an all round good guy. So sorry that his life ended this way.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow Ken, thank you for sharing that :angel:


----------



## CMonteverdi (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for this thread. Thanks Ken for sharing this memory. 

Last 2 days I'm so sad. There's a mistery of life and death, a mistery of destiny and fate in Chris' death. Like a scream saying: are the dreams of your youth reality or an illusion...

LK


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's looking like Chris overdosed on Ativan (Lorazepam), a prescription drug used for anxiety disorders. Side effects may include suicidal thoughts or actions.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Very sad.

I must confess that Soundgarden has always escaped my attention a bit. Not because I don't like the music (I do!) but because in the beginning of the 90s there was such a volcano of great bands emerging or breaking through: Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Corrosion of Conformity, Pantera, Green Day, Faith No More, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Deftones, etc.

But I am making up for it: the last days I listen to Soundgarden and Audioslave every day. I realize now that Chris Cornell was a very great rock singer whose death is a great loss to the rock community.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Awful - I thought what demons he previously had had left him.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

You know how when you're young a rock band can just take over your music listening life? Soundgarden was one of those bands for me. From the first time I heard a cassette of Badmotorfinger I was hooked. For the next 6 or 7 years they were one of _the_ bands for me.

I'll always believe _Slaves and Bulldozers_ was the best hard rock song released in the '90s.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Chris Cornell (Soundgarden) passed away at the age of only 52.
> Although grunge is not really my thing, I though you all should know.


theme from "Raw Hide" thank you


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

An excellent tribute (and food for thought).


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> An excellent tribute (and food for thought).


 . ..... wow. Thank you for linking this.


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

A superb voice and excellent song writer.


----------

